# الرد على الجاهل عبد المنعم الزيات



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*بسم الثالوث الأقدس
وجدت أحد الموضوعات فى منتدى إسلامى بعنوان
22 سؤال اتحداك لو جاوبت على واحد منهم
لعبد المنعم الشحات 






يتحدى جميع المسيحيين انهملن يستطيعوا الإجابة عن واحد منها ورأيت أن نقوم بمجهود تعاونى للرد عليها لإظهار الجهل الفادح لكل مدعى علم 
وارجو بعد اكتمال الردود ان يقوم احد المشرفين بنقل الموضوع الى قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية

*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*نبدأ بنعمة المسيح
السؤال الأول
 من المعلوم قطعًا أن الصور التي يرسمها النصارى للمسيح وأمه -عليهما السلام- هي صورٌ من وحي خيال رسَّامين، ولم يكونوا شهود عيان ولا ناقلين عن شهود عيان، وقد رسموا مريم -عليها السلام- في ثوب أزرق، ثم زعم أصحاب واقعة التجلي أنها تجلت لهم في ثوبها الأزرق المعروف، فهل تحرَّت أن تأتي لهم في نفس الثياب التي اختارها لها الرسام "الروماني"(3)، أم أن التجلـِّي واللوحة كلاهما خرج من مصدر واحد هو الخيال؟!*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*الشيخ مدعى العلم يتكلم عن الصور الحديثه للسيده العذراء ولكنه كجاهل لايعرف ان صور السيدة العذراء كانت منتشرة من القرون الميلاديه الأولى  واكبر دليل على ذلك انتشار الصور الأثرية فى الكنائس دليلا على ان فن رسم الأيقونات كان منذ فجر المسيحية وليس وليد عصره.
أيضا مما هو جدير بالذكر أن القديس لوقا الإنجيلي كان رساماً وقد رسم صورة أو أكثر للسيدة العذراء مريم لذلك فالصور التى بين أيدينا الآن مأخوذه من سابقاتها والتى ترجع بدورها إلى صور لوقا البشير .
منتظر إجابات الأخوه إما بالتصحيح أو الزياده*


----------



## حنا السرياني (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نبدأ بنعمة المسيح
> السؤال الأول
> من المعلوم قطعًا أن الصور التي يرسمها النصارى للمسيح وأمه -عليهما السلام- هي صورٌ من وحي خيال رسَّامين، ولم يكونوا شهود عيان ولا ناقلين عن شهود عيان، وقد رسموا مريم -عليها السلام- في ثوب أزرق، ثم زعم أصحاب واقعة التجلي أنها تجلت لهم في ثوبها الأزرق المعروف، فهل تحرَّت أن تأتي لهم في نفس الثياب التي اختارها لها الرسام "الروماني"(3)، أم أن التجلـِّي واللوحة كلاهما خرج من مصدر واحد هو الخيال؟!*​







*ايقونات للمسيح و للعذراء في الكعبه و محمد احتفظ بتلك لايقونات!!
لا تعليق*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*



			أم أن التجلـِّي واللوحة كلاهما خرج من مصدر واحد هو الخيال؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الشيخ الجاهل يعتقد أن تجلى السيدة العذراء كان حادثة فرديه او حادثة تكلم عنها المسيحيين فقط لنرى اذن مدى جهل هذا الملقب بالشيخ
فى شهر أبريل1986 م كان حسن عواد وعبد العزيز على ( خفراء ) ومأمون عفيفى ( مدرب للسائقين) وياقوت على .. وهم من العاملين الساهرين الذين يعملون فى تصليح أتوبيسات فى جراش  عام للحكومة التابع لهيئة النقل العام الذى يقع فى شارع طوممباى أمام كنيسة العذراء بالزيتون   وقد لفت نظرهم وجود أشعة نورانية باهرة تخرج من القبة الرئيسية للكنيسة .. وإذا بهم يرون فتاة متسربلة بثياب بيضاء وساجدة بجوار الصليب الذى يعلو القبة فتسمرت أقدامهم وفتحوا أفواههم وأصيبوا بالدهشة من هول المنظر , وإذا بالفتاة التى رآوها تسير على سطح الكنيسة بالقرب من حافتها فتصور فاروق محمد عطوة من وضوح التجلى أنها فتاه تريد الإنتحار بإلقاء نفسها من فوق سطح الكنيسة وكانت تقف فى بعض الأحيان على القبة الشديدة الإنحدار فاشار إليها بأصبعة المربوط وصاح بأعلى صوته : " حاسبى يا ست . . حاسبى ياست .. حاسبى لحسن تقعى "
وتجمع المارة فى الشارع وبدأت الفتاة تظهر بوضوح واقفة وهى فى غلاله من النور الأبيض البهى , وكانت تمسك فى يدها غصن زيتون , ثم ظهر سرب من الحمام الأبيض فصرخ الكل : " دى العدرا مريم "
طبعا الشيخ مايعرفش ان اول من شاهد التجلى كانوا مسلمين ولادول كانوا من وحى الخيال ياشيخ؟
هل من شاهد التجلى كان عدة أفراد فقط أم آلاف هل كانوا مسيحيين فقط أم من كل الأديان يا أيها الشيخ المتعامى عن جلاء الحقيقة ووضوحها وضوح الشمس ؟ لنرى

























واضح ان الجرائد تتحدث عن ظهورات يشاهدها الآلاف ومن مختلف الأديان فهل كتبت الجرائد وحى من الخيال?
هل المعجزات التى صاحبت التجلى ياشيخ وملئت مئات الكتب من وحى الخيال ياشيخ ؟
أيضا 
الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر رئيس الجمهورية يشاهد ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم
وأرسل جمال عبد الناصر إلى بطريركية الأقباط ألأرثوذوكس بعض المبعوثين ليتأكد من ظهور العذراء مريم , وجاء مبعوثيه يسألون البابا كيرلس السادس هل العذراء ظهرت ؟ فلم يجيبهم وعندما أصروا على الإجابة قال لهم : " أذهبوا وشوفوها بنفسكم "
 فقرر الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وهو يدين بالإسلام الذهاب شخصياً لمشاهدة هذا الظهور الغريب ومعه عائلته وكان يصحبه حسين الشافعى سكرتير المجلس الإسلامى الأعلى .. وجلسوا فى شرفة منزل أحمد زيدان كبير تجار الفاكهة والذى كان منزله مواجه لكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون , وليلتها ظهرت السيدة العذراء أم النور ظهوراً فريداً فى الخامسة صباحاً راجع كتاب محمود فوزى البابا كيرلس السادس وعبد الناصر
فهل ذهب الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ليرى وحيا من الخيال ؟
أيضا أيها الشيخ الجاهل أو المدلس هل لقطت الكاميرات صورا للتجلى من وحى الخيال


















*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال الثاني
 صوَّر الرسامون مريم -عليها السلام- وعليها غطاء رأس، ونحن نوقن بأن الذي كانت ترتديه في الحقيقة هو أفضل من ذلك بكثير؛ حيث كان النقاب مشروعًا لنساء بني إسرائيل، ولكن الذي يهمُّنا الآن أن نسألهم: هل تجلـَّت لهم العذراء ساترة الرأس أم حاسرة؟ وإذا كانت ساترة فلِمَ لا يقتدون بها؟ ولِمَ يسخرون مِنْ حجاب المرأة المسلمة؟
ومَنْ أولى بمريم -عليها السلام-: المسلمة المحجبة أو التي ترى الحجاب فرضًا عليها -وإن لم تحتجب-، أم النصرانية التي تنفر من الحجاب وتسخر منه؟!*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:



السؤال الثاني
 صوَّر الرسامون مريم -عليها السلام- وعليها غطاء رأس، ونحن نوقن بأن الذي كانت ترتديه في الحقيقة هو أفضل من ذلك بكثير​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يقينك ان العذراء كانت تلبس النقاب هو كلام مرسل ياشيخ لادليل واحد عليه.
أتحداك ياشيخ منعم ايها المدعى بالعلم انت واتخن مسلم يجيب دليل واحد فقط أن أم النور والدة الإله السيدة العذراء مريم كانت تلبس النقاب.


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*
  حيث كان النقاب مشروعًا لنساء بني إسرائيل، !​طبعاااااا أى مسيحى هيقرأ الجزء ده هينفجر من الضحك من مدى استخفافك بعقلية المسلم البسيط ياشيخ.
فى نشوة حديثك ياشيخ أهديت لنا تحديا جديدا لك ولكل متبعيك  أين ذكر تشريع النقاب لنساء بنى إسرائيل فى الكتاب بعهديه القديم والجديد .. أعتقد من الواضح أن قلمك سيصبح حمله ثقيلا جدا عليك ياشيخ.
وهاهو رد كامل من أخى أوريجانوس عن
هل الحجاب فريضة علي المسيحيات؟؟
هذا الرد إهداء لأى مسلم يتغنى بتشريع لبس الحجاب أو النقاب لنساء بنى إسرائيل أو لنساء العهد الجديد.
وبما أن مقدمة السؤال المبنى عليها خاتمته قد نسفت فلامعنى لتكملة الإجابة على باقى السؤال .
تحديت ياشيخ أن نجيب على سؤال واحد فقط ولقد أجبنا الآن بسهولة وسلاسة على سؤالين ووجدنا أن تحديات أسئلتك تتساقط أمامنا كما تتساقط أوراق الخريف.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال الثالث: رسم الرسَّامون المسيح وأمه -عليهما السلام- بملامح أوروبية وليست يهودية، رغم أن مريم -عليها السلام- يهودية النسب، ويزعم كتابُهم المقدسُ أنها من نسل داود -عليه السلام-؛ فترى: هل جاءت ملامحها كما تخيَّلها الرسامون الروم، أم جاءت ملامحها يهودية؟ أم أن الثواني المعدودة والارتفاع الشاهق قد حالا دون رؤية الأمور على حقيقتها؟!*​*الظهور كان نورانى ياشيخ والصور قدامك أكبر دليل على ده فالملامح مع شدة الضوء لاتكاد تكون واضحة ولكن هيئة الظهور تؤكد أنها العذراء.
يقول الشيخ الجاهل أو المدلس هو أدرى بمافيه من هاتين الصفتين ان الظهور كان من ارتفاع شاهق ولثوانى معدوده ونقول له لقد شهد التاريخ لظهورات العذراء ليس فى مصر فقط بل فى انحاء العالم المتفرقه ان بعض هذه الظهورات كان يستمر لمدة تزيد عن الساعتين متصلتين وعلى المنارات التى تبعد أمتار قليلة عن الشعب وهذا كان متحققا جليا فى ظهور العذراء بالزيتون  (إرجع لأى مرجع وتأكد بنفسك ياشيخ)
بس هو انت ياشيخ متغاظ ليه قوى كده من ظهور العذراء هو الموضوع ده بيثبت انك ماش فى طريق خطأ ولا إيه؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

لسؤال الرابع
هذا يجرُّنا إلى سؤال آخر حول هذه الزيارة الخاطفة: ما هو غرضها؟ وإذا كان الغرض هو المساهمة في مولد تثبيت العقيدة؛ فلماذا لم تمشِ على الأرض مطمئنة يراها الناس ويخاطبونها؟!​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة للنقاب ، فقد ذكره الكتاب المقدس ، بإعتباره من أدوات محترفات الزنى ، لإخفاء شخصيتها (تك38 : 14- 19)

أما بالنسبة لتغطية الشعر يغرض الإحتشام ، فقد أمر به الإنجيل ، ولكن ليس لأن الشعر عورة (مثلما يفكر المتخلفون) بل لأنه زينة جسدانية والمفروض أن نهتم بالأكثر بالزينة الروحانية

أما بالنسبة لشكل ظهورات السيدة العذراء ، فذلك ليس له أى أهمية ، لأنها لا تظهر لكى يأخذوا لها صورة لبطاقة شخصية ، بل لتوصل رسالة للمؤمنين ، مثلما يفعل الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة

فالإنسان التافه يهتم بتوافه الأمور ، ويهمل الأمر الجلل ، وهو عظمة معنى هذه الظهورات ، فإن المنتقلين من المسيحيين فى مجد عظيم ، وهذا دليل حى منظور على صحة الطريق الذى نسير فيه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*


سمعان الاخميمى قال:



لسؤال الرابع
هذا يجرُّنا إلى سؤال آخر حول هذه الزيارة الخاطفة: ما هو غرضها؟ وإذا كان الغرض هو المساهمة في مولد تثبيت العقيدة؛ فلماذا لم تمشِ على الأرض مطمئنة يراها الناس ويخاطبونها؟!​

أنقر للتوسيع...

الغرض من ظهور السيدة العذراء هو رسالة تعزية لأبناءها فى دنيا ملأها الشر والظلم أيضا هو رسالة تحذير للغافلين من قرب النهاية ورسالة تبشير للعالم أجمع بأن المسيحية وحدها هى طريق النجاة .

أما عن سخرية الشيخ بالكلام عن أن هذه الظهورات هدفها الأول هو تثبيت العقيدة فنقول له ان المسيحيين عقيدتهم راسخة سواء بالظهورات أو دونها لأن المسيحية تقوم على علاقة الحب الشخصى للإنسان مع الله والتى خلالها بتجلى الحب الإلهى بإحساس الإنسان يوميا برعاية الله له .

يحاول الشيخ أن يظهرالإيمان المسيحي فى صورة المهتز والحقيقة أن هذه الصورة المريضة لاتوجد إلا فى خياله المريض وأحلامه .

من جديد أين التحدى فى أسئلتك ياشيخ ( دى كلها أسئلة لاتنجم إلا عن عاقل جاهل أو مريض)؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*لسؤال الخامس: ثم ما قصة الحمام الذي صاحبها؟! نعلم أن النصارى يظنون أن الروح القدس -الأقنوم الثالث من الإله الواحد في زعمهم- نزل يشهد تعميد الأقنوم الثاني -الابن- بعد ما تجسد في جسد عيسى -عليه السلام- وهو يُعمَّد في نهر الأردن تاركًا الأقنوم الأول -الأب- في السماء! ومع ذلك فهو يمثل وفق العقيدة النصرانية مع الأب والابن إلهًا واحدًا!
وفي أثناء حفل تنصيب "شنودة الثالث" جاءت حمامة واحدة ووقفت أمامه -"في التصوير البطيء للفيديو طارت من خلف ستارة في الحجرة"-!!
ولكن ماذا عن الحمامات الثلاث المصاحبات للعذراء في تجليها؟! ولماذا صِرْنَ ثلاث؟! وهل تحول الأب والابن إلى حمامات أيضًا؟ أم أن روح القدس صار هو الآخر ثلاثة في واحد وواحد في ثلاثة؟! ثم لماذا كانت الحمامات من النوع الزاجل تمامًا كتلك التي ظهرت في حفل تنصيب شنودة الثالث؟!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال السادس
هتفت الجموع: "بص شوف العذرا بتعمل إيه"!! أفلم يجد جمهوركم تحية أفضل لأم الإله -حسب زعمكم-؟ وهل يرضى أحد مثل هذا الهتاف لأمه؟ -"ملاحظة: أشرف مكان يمكنك أن تسمع فيه هذا الهتاف مباريات الكرة، ولن نتحدث عما يليه في السوء"-!!​+من استخدم هذه التعبيرات هم قوم من الناس البسطاء وليسوا الإكليروس أو الشمامسة فكما كانت هذه التعبيرات تعبر عن لسان حال البسطاء بفرحتهم بالظهور النورانى لوالدة الإله كان الأخرون يرتلون التماجيد والألحان فرحا بهذا الظهور .
++ الله يهمه القلوب والنوايا وليس مجرد ألفاظ فهل من قال هذه الألفاظ قالها بغرض السخرية أم بغرض التعبير عن فرحته ليس أكثر .


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> لسؤال الرابع
> هذا يجرُّنا إلى سؤال آخر حول هذه الزيارة الخاطفة: ما هو غرضها؟ وإذا كان الغرض هو المساهمة في مولد تثبيت العقيدة؛ فلماذا لم تمشِ على الأرض مطمئنة يراها الناس ويخاطبونها؟!​



*وهل أنت الذى تشير على الله بالكيفية التى يرسل بها قديسيه أو ملائكته !!!!!!!!!!!!

يوجد مثل شعبى يقول : "ده قصر ديل يازعر"
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال السابع
 إذا صدقنا الزعم أن العذراء تخص الكنائس الأرثوذكسية بالتجلي رضًى عن هذه العقيدة، ومن المعلوم أن التجلي منذ حكي عن أول وقائعه في الستينيات تكرر مرتين أو ثلاث فقط؛ فما هو الشأن في سائر الكنائس الأرثوذكسية؟ وهل انفردت تلك الكنائس المعدودة بالحق دونـًا عن سائر إخوانهم في المعتقد؟!​
من جهل الشيخ أو تدليسه تخيل أن العذراء مريم لم تظهر إلا غى الكنيسة الأرثوكسيه وفى مصر فقط وثلاث مرات على الأكثر ولكن كلها خاطئة فالعذراء ظهرت فى كنائس عديدة جدا حول العالم وليس الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية فقط ظهرت قبل الستينات من القرن الماضى عشرات بل مئات المرات  وهاهو موضوع ينسف كلام الشيخ كليا بل ويبين جهله وتدليسة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4375*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لسؤال الخامس: ثم ما قصة الحمام الذي صاحبها؟! نعلم أن النصارى يظنون أن الروح القدس -الأقنوم الثالث من الإله الواحد في زعمهم- نزل يشهد تعميد الأقنوم الثاني -الابن- بعد ما تجسد في جسد عيسى -عليه السلام- وهو يُعمَّد في نهر الأردن تاركًا الأقنوم الأول -الأب- في السماء! ومع ذلك فهو يمثل وفق العقيدة النصرانية مع الأب والابن إلهًا واحدًا!
> وفي أثناء حفل تنصيب "شنودة الثالث" جاءت حمامة واحدة ووقفت أمامه -"في التصوير البطيء للفيديو طارت من خلف ستارة في الحجرة"-!!
> ولكن ماذا عن الحمامات الثلاث المصاحبات للعذراء في تجليها؟! ولماذا صِرْنَ ثلاث؟! وهل تحول الأب والابن إلى حمامات أيضًا؟ أم أن روح القدس صار هو الآخر ثلاثة في واحد وواحد في ثلاثة؟! ثم لماذا كانت الحمامات من النوع الزاجل تمامًا كتلك التي ظهرت في حفل تنصيب شنودة الثالث؟!*


*
هذا الكلام على نظام : "سمك لبن تمرهندى"

فإنه يخلط بين ظهور الروح القدس بشكل حمامة (وليس بأنه حمامة) ووقوفه على رأس المسيح فى نهر الأردن ، ليكون إشارة إلى أن هذا هو المسيح المخلص ، وليكون علامة إقتبال البشرية - من خلال ناسوت المسيح - لنعمة حلول الروح القدس

فيخلط بينها وبين ظهورات الحمام المتنوعة ، كعلامة روحية ، ذات دلالات مختلفة ومتنوعة بحسب كل ظهور

كما أنه يدعى أن الحمامة التى جاءت ووقفت على مكتب البابا (أثناء دفاعه عن نظام إختيار البابا القادم بما يمنع تلاعب أمن الدولة فيه) أنها جاءت من داخل ستر الهيكل ، ومن يشاهد الفيديو يعرف أنها جاءت من دوران غير محدد المكان نهائياً ، ولكنه ليس من داخل ستر الهيكل ، وحتى لو كان كذلك ، فهل تم الإتفاق معها لكى تطير من هذا المكان لكى تقف فوق مكتب البابا !!!!!!!!!!!

أليس هذا أيضاً ينطبق عليه المثل : "قصر ديل يازعر" !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *السؤال السادس
> هتفت الجموع: "بص شوف العذرا بتعمل إيه"!! أفلم يجد جمهوركم تحية أفضل لأم الإله -حسب زعمكم-؟ وهل يرضى أحد مثل هذا الهتاف لأمه؟ -"ملاحظة: أشرف مكان يمكنك أن تسمع فيه هذا الهتاف مباريات الكرة، ولن نتحدث عما يليه في السوء"-!!​+من استخدم هذه التعبيرات هم قوم من الناس البسطاء وليسوا الإكليروس أو الشمامسة فكما كانت هذه التعبيرات تعبر عن لسان حال البسطاء بفرحتهم بالظهور النورانى لوالدة الإله كان الأخرون يرتلون التماجيد والألحان فرحا بهذا الظهور .
> ++ الله يهمه القلوب والنوايا وليس مجرد ألفاظ فهل من قال هذه الألفاظ قالها بغرض السخرية أم بغرض التعبير عن فرحته ليس أكثر .
> 
> ...



إنها تحية عفوية تعبر عن شدة الفرح

تحية عفوية ، تثبت أن ما يشاهدونه شيئ مؤثر جداً ، حتى أنهم يهتفون بأى صورة من الصور للتعبير عن الفرحة الغامرة العارمة

*وهذه العفوية فى التعبير ، تثبت أن هذا الأمر حقيقى ، وأنه بغير تدبير مسبق ، بل إنه حدث عفوى أيضاً *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *السؤال السابع
> إذا صدقنا الزعم أن العذراء تخص الكنائس الأرثوذكسية بالتجلي رضًى عن هذه العقيدة، ومن المعلوم أن التجلي منذ حكي عن أول وقائعه في الستينيات تكرر مرتين أو ثلاث فقط؛ فما هو الشأن في سائر الكنائس الأرثوذكسية؟ وهل انفردت تلك الكنائس المعدودة بالحق دونـًا عن سائر إخوانهم في المعتقد؟!*​



*هذا السؤال يدل على العجز عن نفى وقوع الحدث ذاته

فلم يجد أمامه سوى إثارة حفيظة البعض ضد البعض الآخر ، لإحداث وقيعة بينهم ، يستفيد هو منها بالهروب من المواجهة مع ذاته ، وصرف إنتباه مستمعيه عن مواجهة ذواتهم ، لكيلا يعرفوا أن هذا هو الدين الحق المملوء بالمعجزات التى يعجزون عن إيجاد مثيل لها فى كل تاريخنبيهم وخلفائه وفقهائمهم ، وكل من يحترموهم

فما يحدث فى المسيحية شيئ مثير للعجب ، وهو يقود كل من يفكر ، إلى معرفة الإله الحقيقى الصانع المعجزات وحده

ولذلك فإنهم يهربون من التفكير ، إلى التماحيك ، وإلى المؤامرات وإثارة الوقيعة بين الإخوة
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال الثامن
 وفق نص الأناجيل -التي يأنفون من القول بتحريفها- يملك رجال الكنيسة سلطات واسعة، من أهونها: شفاء المرض! فلماذا يمرض هؤلاء؟! ولماذا يستشفون بوسائل الطب الحديث؟! ولماذا لم تساهم العذراء في تلك الزيارة الخاطفة في هذا العلاج؟!​وقعت بلسانك ياشيخ وقلت لماذا لم تساهم العذراء في تلك الزيارة الخاطفة في هذا العلاج ؟
ونقول لك بل اسهمت وكل ظهور للعذراء كان مصحوبا بالمعجزات الفائقة لقدرة عقل بشرى على تخيلها وهاهى هذه المعجزات تملأ الكتب اذهب الى اى مكتبة مسيحية وانظر بنفسك وستجد كل معجزة مرفق معها التقارير الطبيه قبل وبعد .

ذكرت ان الكتاب المقدس اعطا الرسل موهبة شفاء وسألت لماذا لايشفون انفسهم عندما يمرضون ولكنك لم تذكر ان بولس الرسول فى الكتاب المقدس نفسة كان عنده عله فى الجسد وصلى لله انت ترفع عنه واتاه الرد

تكفيك نعمتى لان قوتى فى الضعف تكمل، فبكل سرور أفتخر بالحرى فى ضعفاتى، لكى تحل علىَّ قوة المسيح "
فلقد أوضح لنا الكتاب المقدس أن المرض أحيانا يكون لخير الإنسان وبالتالى لايرفعه الله عنه .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال التاسع
 أين مريم الآن؟ هل ماتت وبليت كسائر الخلق، وعندئذ يعتبر تجليها نوعًا من تجلي الأموات للأحياء؟! وما هي حكاية نزولها من السماء إذن؟!​* أين مريم الآن؟ فى فردوس النعيم .
هل ماتت وبليت كسائر الخلق؟ نعم ماتت لكنها لم تبلى لأن الموت فى المسيحية ليس بلاء بل هو انتقال لحياة أفضل .
عندئذ يعتبر تجليها نوعًا من تجلي الأموات للأحياء؟! تجليها نوعا من تجلى المنتقلين للأحياء تجلى الكنيسة المنتصرة للكنيسة المجاهدة .

وما هي حكاية نزولها من السماء إذن؟! سؤال مكرر هل التكرار من اجل اطالة حجم السؤال ؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*لسؤال الحادي عشر
 عندما وَضعت عيسى -عليه السلام-، واتهمها اليهود بالزنا؛ هل وجدت من إجابة أم أنها التزمت الصمت؟!
وقد انفرد القرآن عن الأناجيل المعتمدة لدى النصارى بإثبات كلام عيسى -عليه السلام- في المهد، وهو الدليل الوحيد الشرعي والقانوني لبراءتها، أما الأناجيل فاكتفت بأن ملاك الرب طمأن خطيبها يوسف النجار على طهارتها، تاركًا جموع اليهود على تشككهم الذي لم ينجُ منه حتى خطيبها -كما تزعم الأناجيل-!​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*أرجو من الأخوة انهم يشفقول على مدى جهل الشيخ بسبب تفاهة أسئلته القادمة بمئات المراحل أكثر من السابقة
السؤال الثاني عشر: هل جاءت به إلى مصر؟ ولِمَ كانت تلك الرحلة؟ هل هي لإيهام اليهود أن المولود هو ابن يوسف النجار كما أومأ إلى ذلك إنجيل متـَّى؟!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال الثالث عشر: وهل جاءت إلى دير المحرق؟ وإذا كان كذلك فهل يُرضيها ما فعله فيه أحد رهبانه منذ سنوات؟!

لايرضيها ولذلك تم شلحه من الرهبنه . 
ده سؤال فيه تحدى هو فيه كدا فى الدنيا :59: لازم تروح لدكتور ياشيخ يكشف على قوالك العقلية.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لسؤال الحادي عشر
> عندما وَضعت عيسى -عليه السلام-، واتهمها اليهود بالزنا؛ هل وجدت من إجابة أم أنها التزمت الصمت؟!
> وقد انفرد القرآن عن الأناجيل المعتمدة لدى النصارى بإثبات كلام عيسى -عليه السلام- في المهد، وهو الدليل الوحيد الشرعي والقانوني لبراءتها، أما الأناجيل فاكتفت بأن ملاك الرب طمأن خطيبها يوسف النجار على طهارتها، تاركًا جموع اليهود على تشككهم الذي لم ينجُ منه حتى خطيبها -كما تزعم الأناجيل-!​*



من قال أن أحداً إتهمها بذلك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

من أين تأتى بهذه الخرافات !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ولو فكرت بعقلك للحظة ، لسألت نفسك : لو كان قد حدث مثل هذا الإتهام ،فما فائدة وجود يوسف الذى رتب الله أن يكون فى الصورة زوجاً للسيدة العذراء !!!!!!!!!!!!

ياسيدى الفاضل ، إن الله رتب الأمور بصورة محكمة من جميع النواحى ، ولكنكم لا تعلمون


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أرجو من الأخوة انهم يشفقول على مدى جهل الشيخ بسبب تفاهة أسئلته القادمة بمئات المراحل أكثر من السابقة
> السؤال الثاني عشر: هل جاءت به إلى مصر؟ ولِمَ كانت تلك الرحلة؟ هل هي لإيهام اليهود أن المولود هو ابن يوسف النجار كما أومأ إلى ذلك إنجيل متـَّى؟!*



هذا سؤال جاهل حقاً

فالإنجيل يقرر بكل وضوح سبب مجيئهم لمصر ، بأنه بسبب تصميم هيرودس على قتله ، وأن ملاكاً ظهر ليوسف وأعلمه بموت هيرودس وأمره بالعودة 

إذن فسبب المجئ لمصر وسبب العودة ، كلاهما معلن بوضوح فى الإنجيل

ومن لا يعرف بذلك ، هو جاهل ، وكسلان عن البحث ، ومتجنى بالإفتراءات الغير مبنية عن معرفة


----------



## Basilius (7 أغسطس 2011)

*يا اهطل يابن الاهطل 
النقاب اللي لابساه امك ومراتك واختك فعلا كان موجود في ثقافه بني اسرائيل 
كان زي العاهرات الرسمي 
اي عاهره تلبس نقاب ... زي كده الزي الرسمي 
بالظبط زي ذقنك المعفنه والثلاث حجرات اللي بتنظف بيهم نفسك 
وطبعا بما ان امك واختك ومراتك ممشيهم تبع سنه النكاح فلازم يكونوا عاهرات زيهم زي زوجات النبي المنتقبات ... فهمت يابن المنقبه ( العاهره ) ؟ 

ثم من اتهم من بالزنى ؟
من قال لك ان العذراء اتُهمت بالزنا ؟ 
ولا هو قصر ديل يعني ؟ 
طب امنه جابت حماده بعد اربع سنين من موت ابوه ... مالناش دعوه بقى اتهموها بزنى ولا كان حامل ف فيل ... هي الحقيقه كانت حامل في جنينه حيوانات 

متى ترتقوا الى الاكاديميه يا احفاد النبي الكذاب 
يا اولاد رضاع الكبير و سفاح العبيد
اما بالنسبه للراهب اياه 
فلانكم اقل من ان تكونوا بشرا ذي عقل ، فتصدقوا كل اكذوبه تافهه تقال وذلك راجع لضأله فكركم ومستواكم الادمي ، فمن قال لكم ان من هو في الصوره اياها راهب حقا ؟  زبيبه الصلاه كانت دليل صارخ يصرخ في اذانكم لعل عقولكم تستفيق من نومها العميق ، لتقول لكم ان هذا شيخ من شيوخكم 
شيخا لا يختلف عن محمد عندما اشتهى طفل صغير 
شيخا لا يختلف عن محمد عندما لم يرحم امراه ميته و نزل الى قبرها 
شيخا لا يختلف عن محمد عندما لم يعتق زوجه ابنه زيد 
شيخا لا يختلف عن محمد عندما سال لعابه على فتاه في السادسه من عمرها والنتيجه انه جعلها ام العاهرات 


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*أحد رهبانه منذ سنوات؟!
السؤال الرابع عشر: وكيف كانت ترى ابنها طوال ثلاثين سنة من عمره عاشها إنسانـًا طبيعيًا بشهادة الأناجيل؟!
السؤال الخامس عشر: هل تراه بعد أن أوحي إليه وبدأ الدعوة -التبشير على حد وصف الأناجيل-؟! وهل تعتقد فيه ما يعتقده النصارى الآن فيه من الإلهية؟! وهل إذا كان الأمر كذلك نظرت إليه نظرة الابن أم الرب، أم جمعت بينهما؟! وكيف تم ذلك؟!

يحاول الشيخ فى هذين السؤالين أن يقنع قارئه المسلم بصعوبة العقيدة المسيحية فكيف تراه انسان ويقول عنه المسيحيين انه الله المتجسد .
يحاول ان يوحى بأن عقيدة التجسد الإلهى استحدثها المسيحيين فلم تكن موجوده أيام وجود المسيح بالجسد فيوحى ان ايمان العذراء بالمسيح شئ وايمان المسيحيين به شئ آخر ولكن الإنجيل حسم هذا الأمر تماما وسنوضحة لكى نظهر للشيخ جهله ومدى ثقل قلمه عليه
 41  فلما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها و امتلات اليصابات من الروح القدس* 42  و صرخت بصوت عظيم و قالت مباركة انت في النساء و مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك* 43  فمن اين لي هذا ان تاتي ام ربي الي* 44  فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في اذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني* 45  فطوبى للتي امنت ان يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب* 46  فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب* 47  و تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي* 48  لانه نظر الى اتضاع امته فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني لوقا 1: 41 - 48**
اااااه ربنا يرحمنا من تخلف الجهال .*[/COLOR]


----------



## grges monir (7 أغسطس 2011)

الاسلام شوة الفكر والعقل
 برة الموضوع دة عشان تعرف الا سلام جعل المسلم لا يفكر
شيخ جامع فى خطبة الجمعة اللى فاتت عمال يقول نريد تطبيق شرع اللة والسياحة حرام
ادينا لينا كام شهر من غير سياحة اضرينا فى اية هههههههه
رد انتى بقى على علية ههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال السادس عشر: هل تزوَّجت يوسف النجار، وهل أنجبت منه إخوة للإله، أم أن الأمر لم يتم وتم فسخ الخطبة بعد الرحلة إلى مصر والعودة ونسبة عيسى -عليه السلام- إلى يوسف النجار نسبًا؟! وتحت أي مسمًّى تم هذا النسب بعد فسخ الخطبة؟!
السؤال ده لايصدر إلا عن شخص جاهل بالكتاب المقدس بل شخص لم يفتحه فى حياته . هل هذا هو مستوى شيوخكم يامسلمين ونتحدى ووووووووو اتلهوا على خيبتكم الثقيله .
+العذراء ببساطة لم تتزوج يوسف النجارولم تنجب منه لا السيد المسيح ولا غيره .
++ لم تفسخ الخطبة بل استمرت العذراء مريم فى كنف يوسف النجار.
إبقوا اتعلموا ابسط سبل البحث العلمى هتظلوا طول عمركم جهلة طالما شيوخكم بالمستوى ده .
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

نعم جمعت بين النظرتين

أنه إبنها وأنه إلهها

فهى ولدت ذلك الذى بشرها الملاك به ، بأنه القدوس 

وهى ولدت ذلك الذى حبلته بمعجزة ليس لها نظير 

وهى ولدت الذى تكلم الملاك مع يوسف بشأنه بانه هو المكتوب عنه النبؤات

وهى ولدت الذى كان يملك العلم الفائق منذ طفولته ، حتى أنه أثار عجب شيوخ اليهود حينئذ ، فكانت تحفظ كل ذلك فى قلبها

وهى ولدت الذى كانت تعرف بقدرته على فعل المعجزات ، مثلما ظهر فى قانا الجليل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *السؤال السادس عشر: هل تزوَّجت يوسف النجار، وهل أنجبت منه إخوة للإله، أم أن الأمر لم يتم وتم فسخ الخطبة بعد الرحلة إلى مصر والعودة ونسبة عيسى -عليه السلام- إلى يوسف النجار نسبًا؟! وتحت أي مسمًّى تم هذا النسب بعد فسخ الخطبة؟!
> السؤال ده لايصدر إلا عن شخص جاهل بالكتاب المقدس بل شخص لم يفتحه فى حياته . هل هذا هو مستوى شيوخكم يامسلمين ونتحدى ووووووووو اتلهوا على خيبتكم الثقيله .
> +العذراء ببساطة لم تتزوج يوسف النجارولم تنجب منه لا السيد المسيح ولا غيره .
> ++ لم تفسخ الخطبة بل استمرت العذراء مريم فى كنف يوسف النجار.
> ...



نعم إستمرت فى كنفه ، لأن هذا هو الهدف من تدبير الله بخطبته لها ، ومن أمر الملاك له بأن يحفظها ويستبقيها لأن الذى حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس

ومما يؤكد ذلك ، أن الناس كانوا يقولون : أليس هذا إبن النجار !!!

إذن ، فهكذا دبر الله الأمر بحكمة ، وهكذا كانت الصورة فى أعين الناس ، إلى حين إتمام الفداء


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال السابع عشر: هل أمرت المسيح -عليه السلام- في عُرسٍ أن يُكثِر الخمر ففعل؟! وكيف وقد كانت في ذلك الوقت على الأقل -والصحيح أنها ما زالت- حرام على اليهود وفق شريعة موسى -عليه السلام- والتي كانت مُتعبَّدة بها بوصفها امرأة إسرائيلية مؤمنة؟!

لو حضرتك فتحت اى تفسير للكتاب المقدس كنت عرفت انه الخمر المقصود هنا هو عصير الكرمه فمن يقرأ هذه المعجزة في الكتاب المقدس يدرك أن هذه الخمر التي حولت من الماء:


1ـ قد أفاقت السكارى: (يو2: 9و10) إذ نقرأ: "فلما ذاق رئيس المتكأ الماء المتحول خمرا … دعا رئيس المتكأ العريس وقال له: كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا، ومتى سكروا حينئذ الدون. أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن"


والملاحظ أن الذي يشرب الخمر تتخدر مناطق الحس في فمه، فبعد قدر معين من الخمر لا يحس بطعم الخمر، ولكن رئيس المتكأ عندما ذاق الماء المتحول إلى خمر فاق من سكره وميز طعم الخمر الجيدة فكأنه استرد حاسة التذوق. وهكذا عتب على العريس قائلا له: كل إنسان إنما يضع الخمر الجيدة أولا، ومتى سكروا حينئذ الدون. أما أنت فقد أبقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن"


إذن فهي خمر غير عادية لا تسكر بل على العكس تفيق. فمن يتهم المسيحية بإباحة الخمر استنادا على هذه الحادثة فهو غير محق.
ويحاول الشيخ ان يوحى بأسلوبه بأن المسيحية أباحت الخمر فيما بعد ولنرد عليه من الكتاب المقدس الذى أثبت انه جاهل لكل ما أتى فيه ببراعة
  و لا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح    أفسس 5 : 18 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*سؤال الثامن عشر: هل جاءت إلى عيسى -عليه السلام- مع إخوته فرفض أن يقابلها كما يزعم كُتـَّاب الأناجيل؟! وهل باتت هذه الليلة وقلبها راضٍ عنه؟!
فعلا اثبت انه ليس جاهل فقط بل أيضا ناقل لغباء غيره من المدلسين لنقرأ النص فى الكتاب المقدس

 فجاءت حينئذ اخوته و امه و وقفوا خارجا و ارسلوا اليه يدعونه* 32  و كان الجمع جالسا حوله فقالوا له هوذا امك و اخوتك خارجا يطلبونك* 33  فاجابهم قائلا من امي و اخوتي* 34  ثم نظر حوله الى الجالسين و قال ها امي و اخوتي* 35  لان من يصنع مشيئة الله هو اخي و اختي و امي*  مر 3 : 31 - 35

أين ياشيخ فى الآيات السابقة أنه رفض أن يقابها ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
عيب على ذقنك ياشيخ 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال التاسع عشر: هل حدث الصلب، وهل حضرت واقعته؟! وإذا كان قد حدث وكانت قد حضرت فما هو موقفها من كُتـَّاب الأناجيل الثلاثة الذين اهتموا بشأن المجدلية وأهملوا شأنها؟!
جميل سؤال هل حدث الصلب ؟ معلومة ليك ياشيخ كلمة مسيحى تعنى مؤمن بحقيقة الصلب التى وردت تفصيليا فى البشائر الأربعه وذكرت فى الكتب التاريخية .
السؤال الثانى صفعة على وجه كل مسلم لتبين مدى جهل شوخهم الشيخ يقول ان الاناجيل ذكرت مريم المجدليه واهملوا ذكر العذراء مريم لنقرأ من الاناجيل لترى مدى التدليس المتعمد من الشيخ
و كانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع امه و اخت امه مريم زوجة كلوبا و مريم المجدلية* 26  فلما راى يسوع امه و التلميذ الذي كان يحبه واقفا قال لامه يا امراة هوذا ابنك* 27  ثم قال للتلميذ هوذا امك و من تلك الساعة اخذها التلميذ الى خاصته* يو 19 : 25 -27*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال العشرون: يزعم النصارى أن الخلق كلهم كانوا في وحل الخطيئة حتى تم الصلب، وهي عندهم داخلة في هذا، فهل كانت تشعر بذلك؟


ايه وحل الخطيئة دى؟
الشيخ بيفخم فى كلامه علشان يخلى الناس تعتقد ان المسيحية بتقول ان كل الناس زناة !!!!!!!
نحن لم نزعم بذلك اطلاقا وانما نقول اى انسان عاش على الأرض مهما كان بارا له أخطاءة وخطاياه سواء كانت بالفعل اى بالفكر او بالسهو وذلك لأنه بعد السقوط أصبحت طبيعة الإنسان طبيعة خاطئة .
نعدل سؤال الشيخ ونقول هل العذراء محتاجه لخلاص المسيح مثل سائر البشر؟
الإجابة هى نعم بالطبع والدليل من الكتاب المقدس
فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب* 47  و تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي لوقا 1 :46 ، 47*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*لسؤال الحادي والعشرون: يزعم بعض طوائف النصارى أن الملَك طهَّر موضع الحمل من مريم -عليها السلام-؛ لكي لا يرث ناسوت الرب أي جزء من الخطيئة! ولما وجد البعض الآخر أن في ذلك إثبات لتطهير بلا صلب زعموا أن ناسوت الرب ورث الخطيئة، ثم طهر فور ولادته، فهل يمكن أن نجد عند مريم -عليها السلام- إجابة على ذلك؟!
السؤال الثاني والعشرون: وأخيرًا هل أخبرها عيسى -عليه السلام- بشيء عن التثليث والخطيئة والفداء؟! وإذا كان كذلك فلماذا لم تـُظهر ذلك ليظهر الحق على يديها بدلاً من أن تترك هذه المهمة لـ"بولس" والذي مات دون إظهارها حتى أظهرها "قسطنطين" الوثني الروماني؟!
سؤالين ملايانين بالإفتراء ةالكذب بأسلوب غريب جدا فمثلا يقول
1- بعض المسيحيين يؤمنوا بأن المسيح ورث الخطية الجدية وتطهر بعد الولاده ؟ 
والتحدى هنا اين هم هؤلاء المسيحيين ايها الشيخ الكذااااااااااب.
2- عقيدة الثالوث المسيحى (التثليث والتوحيد) وعقيدة الفداء اتى بهم بولس الرسول ومات دون اظهارهم فاحتجنا للملك قسطنطين حتى يظهرها .
عجبى على التخلف والكذب والتدليس مش لاقى أوصاف اكتر من كده نعبر عن كلامك ده .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *السؤال السابع عشر: هل أمرت المسيح -عليه السلام- في عُرسٍ أن يُكثِر الخمر ففعل؟! وكيف وقد كانت في ذلك الوقت على الأقل -والصحيح أنها ما زالت- حرام على اليهود وفق شريعة موسى -عليه السلام- والتي كانت مُتعبَّدة بها بوصفها امرأة إسرائيلية مؤمنة؟!
> 
> لو حضرتك فتحت اى تفسير للكتاب المقدس كنت عرفت انه الخمر المقصود هنا هو عصير الكرمه فمن يقرأ هذه المعجزة في الكتاب المقدس يدرك أن هذه الخمر التي حولت من الماء:
> 
> ...


*
كان فرح وكانت دلائل الكرم هى توزيع مقدار من الخمر الجيد ، مثلما جاء فى إجابة أخى الحبيب سمعان

++ فلما إنتهى ما عندهم أصبحوا فى حرج وكسوف أمام المعازيم

فشعرت بذلك السيدة العذراء ، ولم تكثر الكلام مع إبنها الذى تعرف من هو

بل قالت كلمتين فقط : ليس عندهم خمر

قالت لمن تعرف قدرته على معرفة كل شيئ وعلى فعل كل شيئ ، لذلك فالأمر لا يحتاج لأكثر من كلمتين 

وهو قد فعل معجزة عظيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمة جداً ، فيها خلق من الماء خمراً

(فإنه هو الخالق : الذى خلق أيضاً من الطين عيوناً حية)

ولكن الشيخ الغلبان ، لا يرى المعجزة الهائلة التى حجمها كالجبل ، بل إنه يدفن رأسه لكى لا يرى هذه المعجزة الهائلة

يدفن رأسه فى الفثافث

ومازال المثل ينطبق عليه :- "ده قصر ديل يازعر"


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

إستكمالاً للإجابة عن السؤال السادس

فإنه يسأل عن وجود إخوة للإله

فمن ناحية ، فإنه سؤال مغلوط ، لأنه مبنى على تفكير قاصر عن أنها والدة الإله بالمعنى الحسى وليس بالمعنى الحقيقى ، الذى هو أنها ولدت الناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت بمعجزة ليس لها مثيل

ومن ناحية أخرى ، فإنها لم تنجب بعد المسيح بل ظلت عذراء

وعن ذلك يوجد موضوع فى الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=619132&postcount=1


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *السؤال العشرون: يزعم النصارى أن الخلق كلهم كانوا في وحل الخطيئة حتى تم الصلب، وهي عندهم داخلة في هذا، فهل كانت تشعر بذلك؟
> 
> 
> ايه وحل الخطيئة دى؟
> ...



الجميع ورثوا الخطية مثلما يقول الإنجيل (رو5: 12) ومثلما يقول المزمور : بالخطية حبلت بى أمى

ولكن يوجد فارق بين من يوجد فى هذه الحالة ، فيقاوم الخطية بكل قوته ، فتصير الخطية ملجومة ومربوطة وعديمة القدرة

وبين الذين يطلقوا العنان لها ، ويستبيحون كل أنواع الفساد والنجاسة وحتى الشذوذ ، مثل نبى الشذوذ

فلذلك كان هناك - فى هذه الحالة - قديسون مقاومون للخطية ، يجاهدون ضدها حتى الدم

ومن أعظمهم كانت السيدة القديسة العذراء ، التى إختارها الرب ليتجسد منها

ولذلك نطق الروح القدس على فم القديسة أليصابات ، بتعظيم السيدة العذراء


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لسؤال الحادي والعشرون: يزعم بعض طوائف النصارى أن الملَك طهَّر موضع الحمل من مريم -عليها السلام-؛ لكي لا يرث ناسوت الرب أي جزء من الخطيئة! ولما وجد البعض الآخر أن في ذلك إثبات لتطهير بلا صلب زعموا أن ناسوت الرب ورث الخطيئة، ثم طهر فور ولادته، فهل يمكن أن نجد عند مريم -عليها السلام- إجابة على ذلك؟!
> السؤال الثاني والعشرون: وأخيرًا هل أخبرها عيسى -عليه السلام- بشيء عن التثليث والخطيئة والفداء؟! وإذا كان كذلك فلماذا لم تـُظهر ذلك ليظهر الحق على يديها بدلاً من أن تترك هذه المهمة لـ"بولس" والذي مات دون إظهارها حتى أظهرها "قسطنطين" الوثني الروماني؟!
> سؤالين ملايانين بالإفتراء والكذب بأسلوب غريب جدا فمثلا يقول
> 1- بعض المسيحيين يؤمنوا بأن المسيح ورث الخطية الجدية وتطهر بعد الولاده ؟
> ...





ليس أبلغ من هذا الرد الذى قاله أخونا الحبيب سمعان : ((سؤالين مليانين بالإفتراء والكذب بأسلوب غريب جدا ))

فالسؤالين مشحونان بالتلفيقات

إذ يبدو أن الشيخ الغلبان فقد صوابه ، فإستجمع كل كذبه وتلفيقه ، ليقدم بهما ما يقنعه هو شخصياً قبل غيره ، لأنه من الواضح أنه يخبئ بين ضلوعه إحساساً بعدم الثقة فيما يقوله هو .

1 - فمن ناحية ، فبشارة الملاك تقول بكل وضوح أن الروح القدس يحل عليها مما يعنى تطهير مستودعها ليحل فيها هذا القدوس 

ولم يقل أحد بعدم حدوث ذلك 

*ولو كان هذا الذى يدعيه ، هو النتيجة النهائية لهذا الحبل ، لما كان هناك داعى له من أصله
فإنه كان حبلاً معجزياً ليمنع وراثة الخطية ، ولو إنتفى الهدف لبطلت الوسيلة أيضاً
*
2-- أما عن التلفيقة الكاذبة الأخرى ، بأن بولس الرسول هو الذى نادى بالثالوث القدوس

فإنها كذبة مكشوفة لكل ذى عينين

فالرب نادى بمساواته بالآب 

واليهود صلبوه لهذا السبب

كما أنه هو الذى قال : عمدوهم بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس

فلو كان المسيح نفى ذلك ، لما صلبوه

فالإعلان لم يكن من بولس ، بل من الرب ذاته 

وبولس لم يبتدع تعليماً من ذاته ، بل إنه مجرد كارز وشارح لما أعلنه الرب

وعن ذلك يوجد موضوع : 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2520084&postcount=1

كما أن كل الرسل نادوا به ، وبسبب هذا الإيمان إستشهدوا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سؤال الثامن عشر: هل جاءت إلى عيسى -عليه السلام- مع إخوته فرفض أن يقابلها كما يزعم كُتـَّاب الأناجيل؟! وهل باتت هذه الليلة وقلبها راضٍ عنه؟!
> فعلا اثبت انه ليس جاهل فقط بل أيضا ناقل لغباء غيره من المدلسين لنقرأ النص فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> فجاءت حينئذ اخوته و امه و وقفوا خارجا و ارسلوا اليه يدعونه* 32  و كان الجمع جالسا حوله فقالوا له هوذا امك و اخوتك خارجا يطلبونك* 33  فاجابهم قائلا من امي و اخوتي* 34  ثم نظر حوله الى الجالسين و قال ها امي و اخوتي* 35  لان من يصنع مشيئة الله هو اخي و اختي و امي*  مر 3 : 31 - 35
> ...



إضافة صغيرة فقط

أنه فى نظام التكريس ، يصير الإنسان كله ملكاً للعمل فى حقل الرب

فيصبح ملكاً للعمل الإلهى وملكاً لشعب الله كله وليس للأهل أولوية على بقية شعب الله

فلا ينقطع عن العمل الإلهى من أجل الأقارب

وهو ما تسير عليه الكنيسة ، فالأسقف والبطرك ملك للشعب على قدم المساواة 

ولذلك كان البابا كيرلس السادس لا يستثنى أقاربه من طابور المقابلة ، بل مثلهم مثل بقية الشعب على قدم المساواة

ولكن ذلك لا يعنى التقصير فى حقوق الرعاية لأهله ، بل إنه يرعى الكل فكيف يهمل فى رعاية أهله !!!!

ولكن الفارق هو أن الكل لهم نفس الإهتمام

ولذلك فإن الرب إهتم برعاية السيدة العذراء وهو معلق على الصليب ، وهو فى قمة الألم ، وسلَّمها ليوحنا الحبيب لتصير أمه وليأخذها إلى خاصته كأم له ، ولكى يرعاها أو يكمل رعايتها

فالذى يهتم برعاية أمه وهو معلق على الصليب ، كيف يتخيلون إهماله لها وهو فى الظروف الطبيعية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أغسطس 2011)

*متابع بشغف ....*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*


بايبل333 قال:



متابع بشغف ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

متابع ايه بس ما الشحات تفضح واللى كان كان ياريت لو فيه إضافة ليك تثرى الموضوع تضيفها .
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2011)

*ايه المستوى الزبالة اللى بتردوا عليه دا *
*دا مستوى شيوخ السلفية شوية جهلة
ابقوا خلوه يدخل المنتدى  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أغسطس 2011)

*


apostle.paul قال:



ايه المستوى الزبالة اللى بتردوا عليه دا 
دا مستوى شيوخ السلفية شوية جهلة
ابقوا خلوه يدخل المنتدى  ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

احنا عارفينه زباله اخى الحبيب بس لما يوصل ان المسلم يوصل لدرجة من الجهل انه يهلل لصنم زى ده كان لازم نكسرله صنمه .
*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أغسطس 2011)

*



			حيث كان النقاب مشروعًا لنساء بني إسرائيل، !
طبعاااااا أى مسيحى هيقرأ الجزء ده هينفجر من الضحك من مدى استخفافك بعقلية المسلم البسيط ياشيخ.
فى نشوة حديثك ياشيخ أهديت لنا تحديا جديدا لك ولكل متبعيك أين ذكر تشريع النقاب لنساء بنى إسرائيل فى الكتاب بعهديه القديم والجديد .. أعتقد من الواضح أن قلمك سيصبح حمله ثقيلا جدا عليك ياشيخ.
وهاهو رد كامل من أخى أوريجانوس عن
هل الحجاب فريضة علي المسيحيات؟؟
هذا الرد إهداء لأى مسلم يتغنى بتشريع لبس الحجاب أو النقاب لنساء بنى إسرائيل أو لنساء العهد الجديد.
وبما أن مقدمة السؤال المبنى عليها خاتمته قد نسفت فلامعنى لتكملة الإجابة على باقى السؤال .
تحديت ياشيخ أن نجيب على سؤال واحد فقط ولقد أجبنا الآن بسهولة وسلاسة على سؤالين ووجدنا أن تحديات أسئلتك تتساقط أمامنا كما تتساقط أوراق الخريف.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الرد على وجود الحجاب فى الميسيحة للدكتور هولى بايبل أيضا *


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أغسطس 2011)

> *عندما وَضعت عيسى -عليه السلام-، واتهمها اليهود بالزنا؛ هل وجدت من إجابة أم أنها التزمت الصمت؟!
> وقد انفرد القرآن عن الأناجيل المعتمدة لدى النصارى بإثبات كلام عيسى -عليه السلام- في المهد، وهو الدليل الوحيد الشرعي والقانوني لبراءتها، أما الأناجيل فاكتفت بأن ملاك الرب طمأن خطيبها يوسف النجار على طهارتها، تاركًا جموع اليهود على تشككهم الذي لم ينجُ منه حتى خطيبها -كما تزعم الأناجيل-!​*​


*
*
*للرد بنعمة الرب *
​
*بايبل333*
*أعتماد المشككين على التلمود على أنة ينسب للعذراء مريم بتهمة الزنى فهذة كالعادة تهمة باطلة ولكانت صحيحة فهل التلمود كتاب موحى بة .؟*
*لا يوجد من قال ذلك عن العذراء الطاهرة القديسة لا تلمود ولا غيرة بل يمحورون ما بداخل كتبهم الى كتبنا وعلينا نسأل عدة أسئلة :.*
*1_أين اليهود وموقفهم فى ذلك الوقت وليس كما ادعى الشيخ ما هو موقف السيدة العذراء ولم لا يطبقوا الشريعة وقتها *
*2_لو كان هذا الآدعاد صحيحا فلم يوجد عندئنا فى الاناجيل يوسف النجار الذى هو رجلها أمام الناس وأما م الشعب اليهودى الذى يدل على أنة زوجها ورجلها أمام الله .؟*
*3_أين هذا الآدعاء الذى أدعيت بة .؟*
*



			هل وجدت من إجابة أم أنها التزمت الصمت؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*من ياترى لا يحق لة التزام الصمت اليس اليهود لكى يطبقوا الشريعة .؟*
*فادعاك مات بسؤالك هذا كان الاجدر منهم تطبيق الشريعة ...*​
*



أما الأناجيل فاكتفت بأن ملاك الرب طمأن خطيبها يوسف النجار على طهارتها،​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*وهل طمئن الملاك يوسف النجار فى القرآن .؟*
*أين هو ذلك الرجل يا شيخ أمام الناس والشعب .؟*
*لم أخفى القرآن يوسف النجار .؟*
*ويحكم من شبهاتكم هذة التى تثير غضبنا فقلت أن القرآن براءة العذراء مريم من تهمة الزنى تعال ندرس ونحلل وندقق جيدا لكى نرى ما هو جهلك بكتك وليس بكتب غيرك *​
*



وقد انفرد القرآن عن الأناجيل المعتمدة لدى النصارى بإثبات كلام عيسى -عليه السلام- في المهد، وهو الدليل الوحيد الشرعي والقانوني لبراءتها،​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*لنحلل كتبك ونرى ذلك سويا ".*

*أين هى تهمة الزنى التى أحتاج القرآن لكى يبرائها القرآن .؟*
*لا يوجد أدعاء واحد قال ذلك لكن تم رجمها فتنسبون غيركم الكذب وغيركم لا *
*حتى لو حبلت العذراء مريم لكان راوة زوجها يوسف النجار ووضعة الرب أمامها لكى يبرهن على أى تهمة بالرغم لا يوجد دليل على ذلك *
*وقوله : قالت ياليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا [ 19 \ 23 ] ، تمنت أن تكون قد ماتت قبل ذلك ولم تكن شيئا يذكر ، فإذا عرفت معنى هاتين الآيتين فاعلم أنه هنا لم يبين كيفية حملها به ، ولم يبين هل هذا الذي تنحت عنهم من أجله ، وتمنت من أجله أن تكون ماتت قبل ذلك وكانت نسيا منسيا ، وهو خوفها من أن يتهموها بالزنى ، وأنها جاءت بذلك الغلام من زنى - وقعت فيه أو سلمت منه ،*
*http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?idfrom=1066&idto=1067&bk_no=64&ID=926*​

*هذة العذراء مريم فى القرآن كانت تتمنى الموت بسب ولادة المسيح تعال نرى الكتاب المقدس ماذا كانت تتمنى هناك *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
الآيات (46-55): "فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب. وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي. لأنه نظر إلى اتضاع أمته فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني. لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم واسمه قدوس. ورحمته إلى جيل الأجيال للذين يتقونه. صنع قوة بذراعه شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم. انزل الأعزاء عن الكراسي ورفع المتضعين. اشبع الجياع خيرات وصرف الأغنياء فارغين. عضد إسرائيل فتاه ليذكر رحمة. كما كلم آباءنا لإبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد."
[/Q-BIBLE]* 
*هنا القداسة والطهارة فى الكتاب المقدس فلم تقول نهائى تتمنى الموت تعالوا ونرى ماذا قال أيضا القرآن عن العذراء مريم *
*الكتب» تفسير القرآن العظيم» تفسير سورة الأنبياء» تفسير قوله تعالى " والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وابنها آية*
*الا يجد الله كلام اجل واجمل من هذا الكلام .؟*
*كيف تحل هذة المشكلة يا شيخ فى نفخ العذراء فى فرجها فى قمة النجاسة يذكر القرآن كلام عن العذراء مريم تعالوا نحلل فى الكتاب المقدس ماذا قال :.*
*[Q-BIBLE] 
آية (28): "فدخل إليها الملاك وقال سلام لك أيتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة أنت في النساء."
الآيات (29-31): "فلما رأته اضطربت من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى أن تكون هذه التحية. فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله. وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع."
آية (32): "هذا يكون عظيماً وابن العلي يدعى ويعطيه الرب الإله كرسي داود أبيه."
آية (33): "ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الأبد ولا يكون لملكه نهاية."
الآيات (34-35): "فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست اعرف رجلاً. فأجاب الملاك وقال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله."
[/Q-BIBLE]** 
أنظروا الى الكتاب المقدس فى قمة الطهار الالهية العظيمة فى الكلام وليس نفخ فى الفروج أو ماشابئة هذا هو كلام الله الحقيقى وليس كلام غيرة يوجد ,فتضعوا أنفسكم يا مسلمون مكان المسيح فماذا يختار من تكلم عنة القداسة .؟
وبينما أبحث فى التفاسير القرآنية وجدت ما أصعب من ذلك من طهارة ونقاوة كلام الهى كما قال الشيخ :.تعال واربطوا هذين الجزئين 

وقال مجاهد : إن إبليس أدخل فرجه في فرج نفسه فباض خمس بيضات ; فهذا أصل ذريته . وقيل : إن الله - تعالى - خلق له في فخذه اليمنى ذكرا وفي اليسرى فرجا ; فهو ينكح هذا بهذا ، فيخرج له كل يوم عشر بيضات ، يخرج من كل بيضة سبعون شيطانا وشيطانة ، فهو يخرج وهو يطير ، وأعظمهم عند أبيهم منزلة أعظمهم في بني آدم فتنة ،
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?flag=1&bk_no=48&surano=18&ayano=50
اقرأوا ما جاء في الجلالين تفسيراً لهذا النص ( التحريم : 12) :

" ومريم" عطف على امرأة فرعون "ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها" حفظته "فنفخنا فيه من روحنا" أي جبريل حيث نفخ في جيب درعها بخلق الله تعالى فعله الواصل إلى فرجها فحملت بعيسى "وصدقت بكلمات ربها" شرائعه "وكتبه" أي وكتبه المنزلة "وكانت من القانتين" من القوم المطيعين " .

________

( الجلالين - التحريم 12)


فتلاحظ من التفسير بأن النفخة كانت يجب ان تصل الى " فرجها " لتحبل !!



اقرأوا ايضاً ما اورده ابن كثير :

" وقوله تعالى " ومريم ابنة عمران التي أحصنت فرجها " أي حفظته وصانته والإحصان هو العفاف والحرية " فنفخنا فيه من روحنا " أي بواسطة الملك وهو جبريل فإن الله بعثه إليها فتمثل لها في صورة بشر سوي وأمره الله تعالى أن ينفخ بفيه في جيب درعها فنزلت النفخة فولجت في فرجها فكان منه الحمل بعيسى " .

__________________
( تفسير القران العظيم - ابن كثير - التحريم 12)

" وأخرج ابن عساكر من طريق داود بن أبي هند، عن سعيد بن جبير، عن ابن عباس قال: لما بلغت مريم، فإذا هي في بيتها منفصلة، إذ دخل عليها رجل بغير إذن، فخشيت أن يكون دخل عليها ليغتالها فقالت: { إني أعوذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقياً } قال: { إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكياً } قالت: { أنى يكون لي غلاما ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أك بغياً } قال: { كذلك قال ربك } فجعل جبريل يردد ذلك عليها وتقول: { أنى يكون لي غلاما } وتغفلها جبريل، فنفخ في جيب درعها، ونهض عنها، واستمر بها حملها، فقالت: إن خرجت نحو المغرب، فالقوم يصلون نحو المغرب، ولكن أخرج نحو المشرق، حيث لا يراني أحد، فخرجت نحو المشرق، فبينما هي تمشي، إذ جاءها المخاض، فنظرت هل تجد شيئاً تستتر به؟ فلم تر إلا جذع النخلة، فقال: أستتر بهذا الجذع من الناس. وكان تحت الجذع نهر يجري، فانضمت إلى النخلة، فلما وضعته، خر كل شيء يعبد من دون الله في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ساجداً لوجهه. وفزع إبليس .. "

( تفسير الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور- السيوطي - مريم 17)


اربطو حبل الشيطان مع الجزء الثانى فهل تقبلون بذلك التكريم بولادة الشيطان أعطونى ما فى عقولكم فهل من مجيب .؟

سلام 
بايبل333
*​*

*


​​​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (7 أغسطس 2011)

مجهوووووووود راااااااااااااائع استفدت منه كتير جدا

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## holiness (7 أغسطس 2011)

اسئلة غبية و تافهه جدا .. 

بصراحة احييك اخي سمعان للرد على اسئلته الغبية و نزولك لمستواه الفكري 

دائما اتذكر قول الكتاب المقدس 

[Q-BIBLE]
الأمثال 5:26	
جَاوِبِ الْجَاهِلَ حَسَبَ حَمَاقَتِهِ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ حَكِيمًا فِي عَيْنَيْ نَفْسِهِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

فهو يريد يعرف مدى جهله و حماقته ليقرأ موضوعك اذن


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*للرفع
*


----------

